# Points and Moving



## elkunited (Aug 16, 2019)

So I'm likely moving up to Idaho this year. I checked the regs and dwr site, but can't seem to find what happens to your points when moving out of state. Do they essentially become non-resident points, or do they get removed?


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

elkunited said:


> So I'm likely moving up to Idaho this year. I checked the regs and dwr site, but can't seem to find what happens to your points when moving out of state. Do they essentially become non-resident points, or do they get removed?


Points are points, so you'll keep them. However you'll be applying in the non-resident pool with different odds for most hunts.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Kwalk3 said:


> Points are points, so you'll keep them. However you'll be applying in the non-resident pool with VERY BAD odds for ALL hunts.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fixed it for you


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

But.... as a NR, you’ll be able to apply for every LE and OIL species. I’ve been racking up points since moving for med school/residency. A few more years of this “back east” junk and I’ll hopefully be able to cash in my points.


----------



## elkunited (Aug 16, 2019)

Thanks guys. Waspocrew, great point, didn't even think of that. Excited to buy my lifetime license in Idaho while they still have them too.


----------



## johnrr65 (Nov 7, 2019)

Kwalk3 said:


> Points are points, so you'll keep them. However you'll be applying in the non-resident pool with different odds for most hunts.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


+1


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

waspocrew said:


> But.... as a NR, you'll be able to apply for every LE and OIL species. I've been racking up points since moving for med school/residency. A few more years of this "back east" junk and I'll hopefully be able to cash in my points.


^^^ This!!

I lived in Illinois and Texas earlier in my career and purchased points for all species. It was nice to move back and have points for deer and antelope to use while on my waiting period for elk.


----------



## ursalacim (6 mo ago)

Hello, elkunited! I don't know if the other guys mentioned this. I don't think you will lose your residential points, any way you should definitely consult with customer service about that. If you are moving with all your family and other things like furniture/animals I should use the moving company's services. If you didn't already choose one, I could recommend the professional moving company that supported me in moving my house to Arizona last year. Just press this link, and you will be redirected to their website. The company name is sekamoving.


----------

